# Looking for the best resin casters



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

I have an AFX G-Plus body that I have customized. I would like to have someone cast this and make me multiple copies. 

Who are the best resin casters out there that would do custom work for hire?

I would also hope to keep the mold as I would like to retain control over my work. If they turn out good enough I would consider selling them.

Let me know who you know please or PM me if you perform top quality work of this sort.

Thx


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

any pictures of the body ??


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

60chevyjim said:


> any pictures of the body ??


PM sent


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Tom at HO Models is the best I have seen but I am not sure he will do custom work like this - http://www.homodels.com/ Looks like he is closed for the moment.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Ifs its a Formula 1 Gary Fast does great work.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Why don't you just jump in and do it yourself making a mold and casting isn't that hard.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

vaBcHRog said:


> Ifs its a Formula 1 Gary Fast does great work.


Thanks Roger!!!

Hey Mayan, might help you get responses if you were to describe the subject or show a picture???

Gar

.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

And, as Roger said.....it's not that hard to resin cast. The hardest part is making the original model or master. Sounds like you have already done that?

.


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

vaBcHRog said:


> Why don't you just jump in and do it yourself making a mold and casting isn't that hard.


Is there a kit you could recommend?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

MicroMark.com

http://www.micromark.com/complete-resin-casting-starter-set,8174.html

good place to start

https://nortonsafe.search.ask.com/w...11910&geo=en_US&prt=&ctype=&ver=&chn=&tpr=121


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Smooth-on has one also

http://www.smooth-on.com/Pourable-Silicone-/c1217/index.html


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Also there is an HOSLOTCARCASTING YAHOO Group that has some good documents in the file section. The group is not real active but a lot of casters still read the postings


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes. Please join the Yahoo group Roger mentioned above. Once a member, click on the "photos" tab on the group home page. Once on the photo page, look next to the tab "photos" and click on the "Albums" link next to it. Let that page load, and scan down the page for an album titled, "Making a Mold". I put that album up years ago, and pretty much takes you through the process to make an RTV 2-piece mold. Not sayin' you will be an expert by following the directions, but it will get you on your way to making your own parts or bodies. The only thing that is REQUIRED? Just have fun!!!!

Gar

.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh!!! I use Micro Mark for the silicone RTV and a local supplier in Chicago for my resin. Type in this name, Eager Plastics for the resin supplier site. The owner is Mark. Drop my name (Gary Fast) so he knows you are a fellow HO slot car caster. If he is not backed up, he is fantastic at answering any product questions you may have. He carries Smooth-on silicone, and I may switch all my supply purchasing over to him.


----------



## sizzlerjoe (Nov 21, 2009)

that email does not function. some of homodels site is under construction. when done and functional ?


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

fastlap
You do some outstanding work and your threads on yahoo are really good for learning how to build molds I've been over them a few times and I'm always picking up new things every time I check it out. keep up the good work

gt40


----------

